# 5/27 Report (repeat performance from 5/20)



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I must be cursed, I couldn't find a Walley in Devils Lake if my life depended on it! Other than not catching any eyes my day on the lake was great. Used the landing at Grams Island, which was quite nice, good water depth, and I didn't have to push my boat off the trailer. Fished SE part of Minnewakin, SE Mission Bay, and SE Main Bay. Water temps 53-55 degrees. Caught/released many 2-5lb northers casting crank baits into the trees in 2-5' of water. I'm headed back again next week, will need to try something different to catch a few eyes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

hey, MINNEWAUKAN is how to spell it, i hate when people cant spell it the right way :wink: haha im jk, but anyway, i was out in teh boat today and i know what your sayin man, the northerns are easy to come by but the walleyes take a little skill to find. Try slip bobbering in teh trees around grahams island if you launch there again. Jigging in the mauvais coulee trees are also a great place to try. I caught my 5 eyes tonight but it took 9 hours of fishing to get a limit of 16-19 inchers. I caught one 6 lber, which i released, all day and that was on a lindy rig with a crawler in 14 ft of watter just off of a point of trees. If you need more additional info pm me and i will let you knowa :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I've noticed the real good bite is at sunset...saw some nice fish pulled at 6 mile bridge, both shore and boat


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Even my neighbors caught real nice walleyes from shore - just a minnow & small hook - Lots of people fishing north end of Creel alond the rip rap on 19 - Most are after white bass - but I hear a few walleys are mixed in.


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Fished on the lake the same day, was hoping for a little wind to keep the bugs down, cool us down and give a little chop on the water. We did catch a few walleyes, about one an hour. All nice 14 - 19" walleyes. We did the best on the north end of Minnewauken trolling along Hwy 19, 8' of water. slow presentation using a crawler on a spinner, either gold or chartruse. We also caught a few south of the Mavaue Coulee bridge in the trees with slip bobbers and leeches, 12' of water. It was real slow fishing, we didn't catch many northerns and no white bass.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Seems the fish bite all day, you just need to know what they want and when. Starting to catch a lot of smaller fish now, and by the looks of the fish cleaning stations others are having the same luck. Have managed to catch some nice ones in the mix. Northerns seem to be slowing down a bit, finally. Oh yah, the white bass are starting to pick up too. Got into a mess of them on thursday.


----------

